# The Oppression of Stormy the Cow



## jw (Dec 14, 2017)

https://www.nbcphiladelphia.com/news/local/Cow-Live-Nativity-464115753.html

Not only has antichrist’s invention permeated Protestant churches, enslaving folks to the commandments of men, no, now the kine will also be assimilated and made captive to his wiles.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Scott Bushey (Dec 16, 2017)

The cow seems to have more sense than most.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

